# some Recovery Links



## dpdpaulson (Dec 30, 2005)

Great idea to have his section, it always felt a bit like mining trying to find recovery stories in the bulk of the main forum, pain in the arse. Over time I've compiled my own little collection, please add to them as I'm sure there are probably _hundreds_ more out there that I've missed. I didn't take time to put in the url text so it's kind of a mystery (even to me!) which post is which, but they're all recovery oriented. So, in the most random of order, here are some of the urls I've found:

EDIT: Had to erase a bunch of links b/c they changed, sorry!

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopp.4735-0-asc-0.html

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewposth.61729-highlight-.html#61729

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtoph.3620-view-next.html

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtoph.4816-view-previous.html

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtoph.4813-view-next.html

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtoph.2469-view-next.html

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtoph.5964-view-next.html

Some good posts about recovery on this one
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtoph.6637-view-previous.html

And here are some recovery stories for my HPPD brothas:

http://www.hppdonline.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=1710&view=next&sid=98619d1f74635e9e0fa8959c76b85dd7

http://www.hppdonline.com/board/viewtopic.php?p=30694&highlight=#30694

http://www.hppdonline.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=3225&view=next

http://www.hppdonline.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=3470&view=next

Have fun!

Greg


----------



## dpdpaulson (Dec 30, 2005)

okay this blows because I had a bunch more links, but they ended up with the wrong urls. i have these posts saved as files so I openned the actual file on from my hard drive, and then had to click previous and then next to get an url to copy and paste. But i think that made it a variable url or something because it had a "next" command in it and so it changes everytime somebody posts, i'm guessing here. So sorry for all the misleading links up there, I think i erased most of them. If anyone has an idea as to how to make more reliable links to the location on the board for posts I've save on my hard drive, please let me know. Man that bites because I put a bit of time into it, arggg.. i'm over it for now, getting hungry, sushi time! Oh well, still got the files!


----------

